# Changer photo d'un contact WhatsApp



## agamemnon (6 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que l'un(e) de vous sait s'il est possible de changer :
- la photo d'un contact WhatsApp en particulier ?
- la photo toute grise des gens qui n'ont pas mis de photo sur WhatsApp ?

Et (surtout) si oui, comment ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Août 2019)

Je dirais que ce n’est pas possible de modifier l’avatar des autres ou d’en mettre un par défaut...


----------



## asticotboy (7 Août 2019)

Sauf erreur de ma part, la photo de tes contacts whatsapp est celle qu'ils ont mis sur leur profil.
Et si tu vois une tête grise, c'est sûrement qu'ils n'ont pas complété leur profil en ajoutant une photo.
Donc ça marche aussi dans l'autre sens : ta photo whatsapp est celle que tes contacts voient en face de ton nom...
C'est un peu comme si tu voulais changer la photo de profil de tes potes sur facebook, ben tu peux pas !


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2019)

agamemnon a dit:


> Est-ce que l'un(e) de vous sait s'il est possible de changer :
> - la photo d'un contact WhatsApp en particulier ?
> - la photo toute grise des gens qui n'ont pas mis de photo sur WhatsApp ?


Ben non, ça te plairait toi que je change ton avatar dans les forums de MacG ? Réfléchis un peu, on ne modifie rien à l'insu du plein gré d'un utilisateur.


----------



## PDD (8 Août 2019)

sauf dans contact ou on peut mettre la photo de son choix à chaque contact...


----------

